# liver enzymes seriously high????



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Had blood work back thismorning, still waiting on test levels back but colesterol, LH, FSH etc were ok! BUT..... my liver results were 1907 now i dont know how its measured or what the normal range is when taking orals, but im 5 weeks into a 12 week test/deca/proviron cycle but for the first 4 weeks i was taking dbol 40mg ED and also 50mg of proviron ED, im still taking the proviron and shal run it threw full 12 weeks but i dropped the dbol a week before bloods, the morning of my blood test (last friday) i had scrambled eggwhites on toast with a protein shake and 25mg proviron 1x joint support 1x multivit and 1x omega and 1x nutrigreens about 1h before bloods were taken i discontinued use of dbol a week before the test! Would the dbol still be making liver enzymes high and would the protein and mix of supplements i had before test be making these results as high as they are?

Cheers lads.


----------



## Rooftop15 (Oct 4, 2015)

jackfowlerPT said:


> Had blood work back thismorning, still waiting on test levels back but colesterol, LH, FSH etc were ok! BUT..... my liver results were 1907 now i dont know how its measured or what the normal range is when taking orals, but im 5 weeks into a 12 week test/deca/proviron cycle but for the first 4 weeks i was taking dbol 40mg ED and also 50mg of proviron ED, im still taking the proviron and shal run it threw full 12 weeks but i dropped the dbol a week before bloods, the morning of my blood test (last friday) i had scrambled eggwhites on toast with a protein shake and 25mg proviron 1x joint support 1x multivit and 1x omega and 1x nutrigreens about 1h before bloods were taken i discontinued use of dbol a week before the test! Would the dbol still be making liver enzymes high and would the protein and mix of supplements i had before test be making these results as high as they are?
> 
> Cheers lads.


Dbol, absolutely could be the reasoning along side the multivitamins bec as use all though vitamins they were still making you liver work causing fluctuation with enzymes. Have you ever heard of tudca, and other just udca? If not I Highly suggest to look them up. I know ChemProducts (really spelled CEM Products) has the UDCA I have it myself. Do you AND your liver a huge favor and look into it. Milk thistle and NAC too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes as rooftop says, Dbol can & does affect the Liver....as for Vitamins doing so, I doubt it, unless you are taking abnormally high amounts.

I can't comment on whether your Enzymes are high, as I would need to see the results

The figure of '1907'....? Think you maybe have missed out the dot, as this is an horrendously high number.


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

It is the dbol. Proviron and multi vitamins dont raise your liver values. I checked it myself. I only used proviron and some oct supps like muli vitamines, zinc.. and my liver values where fine.

I took dbol at 45mg / ed and they got out of range.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Dutca & Nac is yr answer

Forget milk thistle-myth


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

is tudca the same as udca?


----------

